
Apache Pulsar 2.4.0 - New Release - Anonymitaet
https://pulsar.apache.org/release-notes/#2.4.0
======
Anonymitaet
Apache Pulsar community has successfully released the wonderful 2.4.0 release
after a few months of accumulated hard works. It is a great milestone for this
fast-growing project and the whole Pulsar community.

